# USAF Fire Sprinkler Test



## observor 69 (15 Oct 2009)

USAF Fire Sprinkler Test gone wrong!


http://www.scribd.com/doc/19567171/USAF-Fire-Sprinkler-Test


----------



## tango22a (15 Oct 2009)

Baden Guy:

The test may have been considered a failure, and I am really out of my lane here, but I personally would rather have an excess of foam rather than not enough to extinguish a fire.

tango22a


----------



## karl28 (15 Oct 2009)

Well at least the system did work but I would hate to be the poor buger that had to clean it up .


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Oct 2009)

I wonder if they used the animal protein based foam.....yuck!


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2009)

Well, at least you'd know that fire would be OUT!!   :nod:


----------



## kratz (15 Oct 2009)

Normally I do not like to comment on other's cleaning stations as we all have to do them, but after seeing that....I'm glad I am not there.


----------

